# Display Driver problem



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi there,

Occasionally, I have been receiving the following error message over the last six months:



Just before this error message comes up, the system very briefly freezes and blanks out. It seems to occur randomly, but I am not certain how to prevent it from occurring altogether. A couple of times, too, previously, my applications would suddenly stop responding (for example, while browsing on any search engine), or trying to run other programs (at times, I couldn't even click on anything on the desktop). I am not sure if those problems are directly related to the display driver error, but upon the two times that it happened, I performed a system restore, and that seemed to correct the problem on both occasions, but the display driver error continued. I also believe that this problem led to three identical crashes (blue screen of death video-related error).

I have also attempted to update my graphics driver (which is an Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600) on the device (a screenshot attachment is provided that shows the expanded display driver section), but that didn't resolve the problem. I am using Windows 10 (64-bit) and have a Lenovo y510p laptop. Some details concerning my graphics driver:

Driver Date: 2015-08-24
Driver version: 10.18.15.4279

We've also previously tried the most recent driver downloads on the Intel site, but I only encounter errors, either before the installation can begin, or just before the installation can be completed, for some odd reason.

What can you suggest to stop this problem from occurring altogether? Is there anything that I can try? I was thinking about uninstalling the display driver, but I am afraid that I would be unable to re-install it again! Would that be recommended?

I would greatly appreciate any assistance!

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm a little confused as to why it has 2 Graphics adapters in it. Have you tried to update the drivers for the Nvidia? If you remove the Intel Graphics and reboot, does it come back?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

These are the most current Windows 10 64-bit drivers for these graphic devices:

Intel HD Graphics 4600
Version: 10.18.10.4380

NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M
Version: 10.18.13.6510

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Fireflych and flavallee,

Thank you so, so much for your responses and suggestions!

I didn't realize that having more than one display adapter/driver was unusual, but at Fireflych's suggestion, I attempted to update the NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M driver in the Device Manager, and it appears that an update was available for it! It was successfully installed and ready for use upon restarting the laptop. Out of curiosity, I attempted to re-check to see if any other version of the driver was available (using the Device Manager), but Windows determined that I now have the latest driver for it. The new details for the NVIDIA driver:

Driver Date: 2015-08-14
Driver Version: 10.18.13.5435

The same thing was also determined for the Intel(R) HD Graphics Driver 4600 driver, according to the manager, and that it is functioning correctly (apparently). I didn't try to uninstall the Intel driver because I'm afraid that it might cause problems, and that I would have trouble re-installing it! Is that safe to do, given that I am having difficulty installing/updating the Intel driver?

flavallee,

I tried to download the latest driver that you suggested for the Intel driver on the Intel site, but once the download was completed, an error message came up at the bottom of the screen, saying "The signature of "win_10.18.10.4380 is corrupt or invalid". I tried it in another browser, as well, but it prevented me from running the program (presumably for similar reasons). Anyhow, perhaps the update that was available for the NVIDIA driver corrected the problem, but I will know soon enough!

Thanks, again, guys!

~Trav.~


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, the problem persists, even after what was done in post#3.....

What do you guys think about uninstalling the Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 display adapter? If I do that, would the laptop still function correctly, or would the (new) NVIDIA driver suffice? If not, would Windows automatically try to re-install the Intel(R) driver?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could try the Intel driver from Lenovo, sometimes they are 'tweaked' for a particular computer. Set component to 'Display and Video Graphics' and OS to Win 8 64 bit with the drop down arrows :-

http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/ideapad-y-series-laptops/ideapad-y510p-notebook?tabName=Downloads&linkTrack=Mast:SubNav:Supportrivers and Software|Drivers and Software&beta=false

EDIT : Win 8 driver should work in Win 10.


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi managed,

Thanks for your response!

I'm not too clear as to how to set the component to "Display and Video Graphics", as well as the OS to Windows 8 64 bit? Do I do this in the Device Manager?

Also, did you want me to try and download one of those drivers in that link that you provided? If so, which selection is most appropriate?

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No you do it on the Lenovo website at my link above by clicking the down arrow next to Component and clicking on Display and Video Graphics then click the down arrow next to Operating System and click on 8.1 64 bit. Now download the Intel driver by clicking on the icon on the far right.


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi managed,

Okay, I did as you instructed, but I do not see an icon on the far right. I do see a down arrow icon with a 0 next to it, and a list of available driver downloads are listed below, in accordance with the items selected in those two drop down menus. Do I select one of those downloads?

EDIT: Will the Intel download overwrite the current one?


----------

